# Cub Cadet X1



## LawnChaney (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi all.

I'm new, obviously, and was wondering if anyone could help me out? I'm 100% new to diagnosing or fixing mowers, I inherited this one, and am having problems with it. It's a Cub Cadet X1, for reference.

The mower starts great and runs smoothly until you engage it and give it gas to start mowing. It'll go anywhere from 10 seconds to 3 or 4 minutes before it starts sounding like it's running out of gas until it dies. I don't think it even has had time to be warmed up, so I figured it wasn't the coil. I tested to make sure it was just when actually mowing by letting it run for an hour today with a couple of cinder-blocks on the seat and in front and behind the tires. Not a hiccup, ran perfectly until it ran out of gas.

My uncle told me that he had cleaned the filter and changed the fuel pump about a month ago. Today I put in fresh gas and added a little bit of seafoam. I let it sit for about 30 minutes, started it up and the problem didn't change. Should I let it sit longer and add more seafoam? Or am I looking in the wrong spot all together? He mentioned it could definitely use an oil change (which I'm going to do anyway), but I didn't figure that'd make it act like this would it? He said it could but I'd never heard that.

Thanks to any and all and please forgive my newness if I described something poorly. lol


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

hello LawnChaney, welcome to the forum.

Sounds to me like you are absolutely marginal on fuel supply. The engine needs more fuel when the deck is activated. I would check fuel delivery capability from the tank to the carburetor. Clean out the tank if necessary, check the fuel pump, replace the fuel filter.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

...and take the carb apart and clean it inside. I like to soak my jugs in Berryman's B12 Chem Tool. Good stuff. Soak for 1/2 hour and rinse with water and blow it out with compressed air and reassemble (clean all the parts in Chem Tool as well). I bet the carb is gunked up and replace all the fuel lines too. The Berryman's comes with a small parts soaker basket in the can. Make sure the float actually floats too.


----------

